

Show HN: Leantime – OpenSource Project Management - mfolaron
https://github.com/Leantime/leantime

======
pedalpete
Unfortunaely, the demo random login isn't working :(

~~~
sdotsen
Eh you didn't miss much. I logged in and there's nothing in the UI but two big
buttons. I clicked on each one and nothing happens.

~~~
mfolaron
The demo should show more than just the two buttons now. I'll add some
screenshots to github, in case it breaks again.

